# Pelican M6 Incand problems - Need help



## SJACKAL (Nov 27, 2005)

I guess its the older version where the focus is adjustable.

The Constant-On does not work perfectly anymore, although the Momentary-On never fail to work. What happened was that when the tail was rotated into "Constant-On" the light would either:

i. not turn on at all
ii. turns on and but turns off by itself immediately
iii. turns on and dims significantly

Sometimes it works as it should but most oftenly the problems sets in when the tailcap was unscrewed and put on again, eg. after a battery change, I had to remove the tailcap and replaced it several times to get it to work properly, only to fail again after sometime. I suspect there must be some connection problems within the tailcap, rather obvious it seems.

The Lamp Assembly was properly and tightly screwed in.

Any idea how to fix it? Thanx in advance.


----------



## greenLED (Nov 27, 2005)

Have you checked and cleaned all contacts involved? IIRC, the contact is made on the bottom of the tube, not on the threads (but I can't check right now).


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 27, 2005)

If GreenLED's good suggestions do not fix the problem, then you probably have one of the infamously-problematic Pelican M6 tailcaps. If you use the CPF "Search" button here, you'll find this discussed in a few older threads. 

This is a pretty good "throw" flashlight for the money, but the older M6 Incan models (like yours and mine) do sometimes have tailcaps with slightly-short threading and other fussy issues. The newer versions seem to have fixed this via a new tailcap design. My new Peli M6 3 Watt LED, for example, works just fine.

You have two solutions available:

1. Call Pelican Customer Service: 
They're very nice... and good. They'll give you a CS Return #. Then, you just send them your light and they'll fix it, or replace the light... free. This will cost you shipping, and you'll lose the light for a month.

2. Replace the Peli tailcap with a Surefire 6P/C2 series tailcap:
Yep, they fit. It doesn't look quite right, but it works, perhaps even better. They're available from Lighthound for $13 to $30, depending on which variation.

Good luck.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 27, 2005)

greenLED said:


> Have you checked and cleaned all contacts involved? IIRC, the contact is made on the bottom of the tube, not on the threads (but I can't check right now).



Yeah I did, except for the tailcap's innards as I don't want to void the warranty yet, in fact is rather new. I emailed pelican, and am awaiting reply.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanx a lot for the information greenLED, Tonkinwarrior. I emailed Pelican about it, I hope they can give me a good solution. Sending back the light isnt good cause I am not in CONUS and I had to incur more cost. Thus far Surefire had sent me replacement parts without much questions nor requiring me to return the light. I hope Pelican's customer care can be as good as theirs.

Yeah I got an extra 6P tailcap lying around, but it looks odd and I guess I can't do it.

If all else fails I would probably get one of those clickie mods for the M6 from flashlightlens.com

The cost of this upgrade would be only be slightly more than the cost of sending the light back to Pelican.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 28, 2005)

There's a Pelican agent at Ubi, I've been there before and they do repair for all lights. Lots of lights, bulbs, accessories as well as Pelican boxes and pick & pluck foam there. If you have any problem with the tailcap, we can arrange one day to go over there.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 29, 2005)

Xenon said:


> There's a Pelican agent at Ubi, I've been there before and they do repair for all lights. Lots of lights, bulbs, accessories as well as Pelican boxes and pick & pluck foam there. If you have any problem with the tailcap, we can arrange one day to go over there.



Would you PM me the address please?


----------



## R_L (Nov 29, 2005)

Xeon & SJACKAL : when r u guys going to the ubi agent? do u think they sell the pm6 3w led?


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 29, 2005)

If I got the address, I would go whenever it is convenient for me. I might not go at all if it doesn't sounds promising on the phone. Thus far, Pelican did not reply my email other than those auto-generated fake replies.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 30, 2005)

I know exactly how to go there but dun know the exact address, I'll find out then let you know. The last time I went, I saw they're repairing lights from the Civil Defence, the guy there also has a keen interest in lights but I don't think he's a CPF member here.

Btw its opposite Mcwell venture in Ubi, when I went there last time, I was like a kid in the candy store, the whole showroom floor are all accessories, lights, holster, pelican cases, foams etc. But dunno if its still the same today.

Btw, the M6 I bought it there.


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 30, 2005)

Sure thanx Jeff.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 1, 2005)

Anyone knows if it is possible to transplant the innards of a SF 6P tailcap into the PM6? I got extra 6P tailcaps.


----------



## criollo (Dec 1, 2005)

Below is the contact details of the pelican's Singapore

Marvid International Pte Ltd.
Techniques Centre
67 UBI Crescent, #01-06
408560
Singapore

Phone........: 011-65-684-24332
Fax No.......: 011-65-684-21225
Contact......: Marcia Teng
E-mail: [email protected]

Daniel is the guy who does the fixing. 

Cheers


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanx criollo, I will send an email.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 4, 2005)

My patience runs thin, none of the emails I sent gets replied.

Pelican had left me a very bad impression and I felt cheated by their "Unconditional Lifetime guarantee of excellence" and their "You break it we replace it forever" claims.

I am going to calm down now and give them another week. I am going to send another email too.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 4, 2005)

If anyone knows of any real decent pelican email address that I can get a reply, or email address of a pelican staff whom can make things happen for my problem, please kindly let me know. I appreciate any help.


----------



## darkzero (Dec 4, 2005)

If it's the inside components of the switch that is giving you problems, I have a couple sets of switch internals that I'm not using. I'll send you one if you like free of charge. PM me if interested.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank you very much. Sending PM...


----------



## Xenon (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry this has to happen Sjackal, besides taking the components from darkzero, I think Pelican Singapore has to be more responsible and response to your emails. I think there will be many of us Pelican owners in Sg who may need their service in future.

I'm not sure if I can drop by there tomorrow, I'll check it out whats their email address when I'm there.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 5, 2005)

No problem Jeff, I can't do much here except hope for them to reply coz as you know the light is for my friend and he had taken it away for a camp trip, would be away till 8 Dec, so I can't go down without the light either.

Darkzero's offer is rain in the dought. Thanx.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Darkzero

Please ignore my previous PM. I tried to PM you again but your PM-inbox is full.

Thank you for offering me help, but I guess I might not need the tailswitch's innards for now as Pelican had just replied my email and offered to send me a new tailcap.

If things doesn't work out I would contact you again.

Thank you again for the offer.


----------



## R_L (Dec 5, 2005)

SJACKAL : did u email pelican usa or singapore (the email mentioned earlier)?


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 6, 2005)

Emailed both, Pelican International sales division replied me after I sent a second email.


----------



## R_L (Dec 6, 2005)

ic. then i think u'll get the new clickie tailcap (black button). i've never experienced the problem u mentioned b4, but some CPFers had (read somewhere in CPF). i have the pelican 1w led (head changed to incand) wif the lousy red button. but at least it's a clickie (works well). i've heard bad reviews (around CPF) about the M6's twistie. so far all the emails i've sent to the singapore address got no reply.
i've been to the address once, fren fetched me there. the guy quite helpful.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 6, 2005)

My one with problem is the black button twistie, still problems. Hope they send a clickie then, thus far they did not say if they had sent it yet.


----------



## tsask (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for mentioning this problem. I have had the same issues and spent time with others attempting to remedy the problem. I may just buy a new end cap or it would be better if Pelican could send me a new one.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 13, 2006)

does anyone still need help? I know a few really good pelican representatives. Pelican has THE BEST customer service... in America, but I dont know how singaporeans are. The representatives in America will hook you up.

-David


----------



## criollo (Jan 14, 2006)

I had a problem once with the twistie tail cap and i contacted Pelican thru its website. The reponse was fast but i was then directed to the Singapore Pelican to have it fixed. I called the office and was refused on the account that my Pelican M6 was not bought directly from them. (too many D.I.Y shops selling Pelican lights)

I told this chap, that my next move was to file a complain to the American office.....well, only then it was fixed.!! (i brought the light down to the office) 

IMHO, Marvid International Pte Ltd. is not doing a good job. My advice is to drop in personally or write to the main office and make a big fuss out of it. Man...it a PITA. !!! 

BTW, the clicky does work on the C series and vice versa. I like my Surefire 6P tailcap on the Pelican M6. (as mentioned by TonkinWarrior) 

I still like my PM6 alot and it also works well with the 3 watt drop-in.


----------



## cheapo (Jan 14, 2006)

I really find it hard to believe.... I have had nothing but good service from Pelican.

-David


----------



## yazkaz (Apr 8, 2019)

This thread is dated but still I feel obliged to chip in some input.

In short, I find Pelican USA's CS deplorable. Multiple emails to the CS thru this form have gone cold.
https://www.pelican.com/us/en/support/contact-us/

For instance I need to procure some replacement rubber boots for the M6 and M3 models, as they'll wear out after repeated usage. I've tried to contact them multiple times via the aforementioned form since late last year, as said just now, to NO avail. Unfortunately, I can't call them directly as I'm out of the country.

Then I tried contacting another Pelican regional subsidiary. Instead they referred me to my local Pelican dealer, but that's of NO help. Apparently that local dealer has been trying to order the same rubber boots for their parts inventory, but again to no avail.

Now I'm completely stuck. As a final resort I tried to contact a few other CPF members based near Pelican's HQ in SoCal, and asked them to make the call for me. Still awaiting any response as we speak.

The boot concerned is shown here, and is NOT available at Peli's online store
https://postimg.cc/2LwbR5t3
https://postimg.cc/JHmD2XP9

Any take??


----------

